# Miui 1.10.7 Keyboard



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

I flashed a themed keyboard i found, i don't like it anymore and i can not find a stock android keyboard. Does anyone have one? Thanks.


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

Nvm

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

